# Dog abused by food vs Raw fed healthy dog...



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Granted the dog abused by food is nearing the 9 year mark, but he is just sad to watch. We were walking for about 20 secs at this point and he was completely out of breathe, besides the fact he was never taught how to properly walk on a leash...His owners feed him everything, he has dog food out 24/7 and then he gets a full meal of whatever they are eating daily. He currently is covered in little fatty and not so fatty tumors, that have not been checked by a vet. I just have a feeling, he's going to drop one day and not be able to get up and I am not sure they will do anything for him....


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I guess there was too much background noise to really hear his breathing, but I assure you its really really loud in person.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

that is so sad. That poor fellow -he was so happy to be on a walk and he could barely walk. Why isn't that animal cruelty?


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

my dog has food out 24/7 it is called free feeding and it doesnt give tumors. I do give a measured amount though i on;t sut fill the whole bowl. also raw dogs arent the only healthy ones.


lauren43 said:


> Granted the dog abused by food is nearing the 9 year mark, but he is just sad to watch. We were walking for about 20 secs at this point and he was completely out of breathe, besides the fact he was never taught how to properly walk on a leash...His owners feed him everything, he has dog food out 24/7 and then he gets a full meal of whatever they are eating daily. He currently is covered in little fatty and not so fatty tumors, that have not been checked by a vet. I just have a feeling, he's going to drop one day and not be able to get up and I am not sure they will do anything for him....


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Quite aware of what it is called and no one said it gave tumors just that this dog free feeds probably with no limit and has many fatty tumors- or at least hopefully they are only fatty tumors since they have not been checked. And free feeding is not optimum when your dog does not self regulate or you just fill up the biggest bowl around. Yes, there are many well conditioned kibble and can fed dogs but many, many dogs left to their own devices like this poor guy and fed a low quality kibble and suffer for it. Obviously the kibble feeders on this forum are the exceptional owners versus the everyday "it's just a dog" type owner.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

The poor dog is obviously overweight and not in good condition. Feeding too many calories; be they from low quality kibble, tables scraps, or high quality home-cooking; will lead to obesity.

Way too many people just don't realize that we are what we eat . . . human or canine.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> my dog has food out 24/7 it is called free feeding and it doesnt give tumors. I do give a measured amount though i on;t sut fill the whole bowl. also raw dogs arent the only healthy ones.


She didn't say that was the only thing wrong with how and what he was fed. He is also, on top of being free fed, given an entire serving of what ever his owner(s) are eating for dinner, along with, I'm sure, crappy kibble and many other things. 

But in general free feeding is not a wise choice.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

This is a photo of a Samoyed we took in several years ago at the humane society. She was kept outside on a 12 ft chain so basically she could do nothing other than go in the dog house and out a few feet. Her owner admitted that she felt guilty about her life so she fed her several cans of dog food a day, doughnuts, dry food and table scraps. She weighed 150 lbs! This was the first day we had her after taking her and shaving her matted coat off. 
I don't have any "after" photos of her but she lost about 80 lbs before we found her a home. She could walk a few steps at a time before collapsing.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Omg Donna! He's not quite that bad, but unfortunately his owners are not as kind as you. This poor guy really doesnt have much going for him besides the weight and the tumors he's not really the nicest dog in the world (his owners can be blamed for that as well)...

Actually when he was just over a year old they returned him to the shelter they got him from, I was afraid he would get euthanized for biting someone, luckily that didn't happen but they did allow his owners to come back and get him..not sure if that was for the better or worse..


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> my dog has food out 24/7 it is called free feeding and it doesnt give tumors. I do give a measured amount though i on;t sut fill the whole bowl. also raw dogs arent the only healthy ones.


Btw I was not trying to compare kibble fed to raw fed or free fed to limited feed...just trying to point out what excessive food can do to a dog.

And when I say he ate whatever they ate I meant giant portions of pepperoni sauce and pasta or fried chicken cutlets...


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> This is a photo of a Samoyed we took in several years ago at the humane society. She was kept outside on a 12 ft chain so basically she could do nothing other than go in the dog house and out a few feet. Her owner admitted that she felt guilty about her life so she fed her several cans of dog food a day, doughnuts, dry food and table scraps. She weighed 150 lbs! This was the first day we had her after taking her and shaving her matted coat off.
> I don't have any "after" photos of her but she lost about 80 lbs before we found her a home. She could walk a few steps at a time before collapsing.
> 
> View attachment 7022


Poor thing looked like a sheep at first glance!

What a fantastic challenge to get that much weight off such an obese dog, I think I would quite enjoy it...although I'm sure I would cop abuse if I went out in public with him.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> This is a photo of a Samoyed we took in several years ago at the humane society. She was kept outside on a 12 ft chain so basically she could do nothing other than go in the dog house and out a few feet. Her owner admitted that she felt guilty about her life so she fed her several cans of dog food a day, doughnuts, dry food and table scraps. She weighed 150 lbs! This was the first day we had her after taking her and shaving her matted coat off.
> I don't have any "after" photos of her but she lost about 80 lbs before we found her a home. She could walk a few steps at a time before collapsing.


It's just hard to imagine people letting their dogs get that fat. Maybe some of those pictures on the internet aren't photoshopped after all.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

xellil said:


> It's just hard to imagine people letting their dogs get that fat. Maybe some of those pictures on the internet aren't photoshopped after all.


She was definitely not photoshopped but I wish she had been. Her name was Lady so you know there were lots of "It's not over til the fat lady sings" kinda jokes going around about the poor girl.
I don't remember how long she was at the shelter but we had people come from far and wide to visit with her and of course she stayed up in the office all the time. She had a great personality and was a very funny dog. I could tell how much better she felt when she was able to walk easily for the first time in years. Last I heard about her she was down to around 75 lbs so she did very well.
I've also pulled a tweenie Dacshund for a local rescue out of the neighboring county pound that weighed 56 lbs. I remember his weight exactly because I had just taken my son's Pitbull to the vet for him and he weighed the same thing. They had labeled him a female and it was discovered after he went to rescue during his bath that he had a penis tucked under the fat roll on his belly. His foster mom had him for around a year before she got most of the weight off of him. I really don't know what some people are thinking....


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

oh my god, these stories and pictures are so sad


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

yep, that makes Snorkels look downright skinny when I got her. Parker is a tweenie and I can't even imagine him at 56 pounds. That's over 300% of his proper weight.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Donna....OMG! 

What is wrong with people. If you do this to a child, its abuse. If you do it to a dog, so what? GRRR


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Free feeding without measured amounts is a pretty foolish thing to do to begin with. I'm not a fan of free feeding at all. Meal time can be such a fantastic training opportunity I can't imagine passing up on, but also know how much and when your dog's last food intake was can be valuable in case of a medical emergency. 
Most of the fat dogs I know are kibble fed. Some low quality, some high, but I've also seen a number of chunky raw fed pooches, too and no matter what you feed, I think it's terribly sad and abusive to allow your dog to get this fat. Granted some medical conditions make weight management tricky, for the most part, it's all just due to over indulgent owners.


----------



## Gavin (Feb 14, 2012)

Our whole journey into raw feeding actually started with a natural dog trainer who encouraged us to do free feeding because our dogs were starving.

This lady charged us to come and sit in our living room and tell us what our dogs are thinking after showing us a video from the 80's :shocked:
Some of the things she said made sense and we can use, but lots just seems made up on the spot. Anyway, she proceeded by telling us that our dogs are starving and we need to keep their bowls full all the time.
At that stage we were feeding them science diet, so they were hungry, but because they weren't getting the right nourishment. What really made me cautious was when she told us pedigree was the best food for them.

We originally brought the trainer in to help us leash training and how to get them to not jump on visitors, but in retrospec unfortunately if your dog is horribly overweight you won't have issues with any of those. (She did not say this was her method, but it seemed like it). This is not the type of lives or health we wanted for them.

It just saddened me that someone clearly so passionate about dogs that they dedicate their lives to it have no idea on proper nutrition and has no problem with overweight dogs. 

We tried the free feeding for about a week and when we litrally saw them pick up weight in a few days we decided to do some more research.
Thus we dicovered the best nutrition (for us) for our two.

I am actually glad we went through that experience, else I would probably still be feeding science diet.
It's amazing how a bit of research and logic and open up ones eyes.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

i guess that's one way to train a dog - just get them so fat they can't move!

We actually free fed for most of my life, until these two dogs I have now. My dad had a very large feeder on the front porch and kept it full. I didn't go that far but I had a giant bowl and it was always full. We never had fat dogs but they ran alot. 

Plus, with multiple dogs there were no "feeding time" arguments. They all had plenty of access to food.

Even if my current dogs could free feed it would be pretty impossible with raw food. i couldn't just leave a chicken quarter in a bowl all day.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

unbelievabe


Donna Little said:


> This is a photo of a Samoyed we took in several years ago at the humane society. She was kept outside on a 12 ft chain so basically she could do nothing other than go in the dog house and out a few feet. Her owner admitted that she felt guilty about her life so she fed her several cans of dog food a day, doughnuts, dry food and table scraps. She weighed 150 lbs! This was the first day we had her after taking her and shaving her matted coat off.
> I don't have any "after" photos of her but she lost about 80 lbs before we found her a home. She could walk a few steps at a time before collapsing.
> 
> View attachment 7022


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

This makes me sad... my husband's cousin and her husband (does that make them my cousins-in-law?) have 2 pomeranian mixes...and they must be 30, 40 lbs or more. They are so fat that when you reach down to pet them, their bodies are hard...skin stretched taught, mats everywhere. Their kibble just sits on the kitchen floor in a half gallon bowl, filled to the brim :frown: They pant all the time, and can't go up staircases... *sigh*


----------

